# Horn Infection



## valsetz (Jun 8, 2009)

My 6 month old calf has a infection in both horns where the vet cut them off about 4 weeks ago. I noticed it last thursday and treated it friday with some penicillin that I put directly into the horn cavity and then put sulfa powder into it and then put some horse goop that keeps the flies out of it, I also gave him a shot that was brown in color just under his skin I can not remember the name of it, I believe it is antibiotic. The infection looks like it is still there, it looks better than it did on friday but still there. I have kept applying the horse for the flies to keep them off. Should I scrub the dried puss out everyday and then apply the sulfa with the horse goop on top? Any help would be great. A friend of mine gave me all of the stuff above to put on the calf. Thanks for any info


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

A pic is really needed here. 

When older calves are dehorned there is oozing as part of the healing process. So, in order to make sure it's not just part of the natural healing, a pic is needed.


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 9, 2009)

Last week, while breeding some heifers for a customer, I noticed a heifer that had a bad infestation of maggots in her head.  She had been dehorned recently, and the maggots were living in the holes where her horns had been.  We treated her with screwworm spray.  The maggots just poured out of the wounds.  The heifer definitely felt better when the maggots were gone.  

As for your calf, I would put a couple of insecticide ear tags in her ears, and treat for maggots.  

Don't give shots of "brown stuff" that you can't identify.  Some antibiotics work against each other, and I would suspect that the "brown stuff" was LA 200.  That counteracts the effects of Penicillin.  If you don't know what it is, don't for Pete's sake use it.

Good luck!


----------



## valsetz (Jun 10, 2009)

Here are some pictures. I trust my friend that gave me the shot and other stuff. He has been doing this for more then 30 years. He is very trustworthy. I never had maggots but some puss. In the picture it looks a little wet and this is from the paste that keeps the flies out. They seem to be looking better today. Any info would be great.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 10, 2009)

They look good to me. Nothing there that I can see to worry about.

Usually there is a drainage that is part of the healing and I was wondering if that is what you had but, I don't see that either.


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks good to me too.  No sign of maggots, and I can't see that there's any sign of infection either.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## valsetz (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Bad news though I have to get rid of him. I live on a acre in town and the city after three years tells me now that I can not have any animals except for personal pets like dogs and so forth. It made me really mad because I was told by the real estate agent that sold the property to us that we could have one animal on the acre. But that was not true. So be careful anyone that buys property in town to double check the zoning and its rules and regulations that apply. Thanks to everyone for all the help and info in the past.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you have to get rid of him.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 11, 2009)

he is healing up nicely.sorry that you have to get rid of him.


----------

